# Mineral Makeup for darker skin tones



## sunsational (Feb 4, 2007)

I tried Everyday minerals foundation a few months ago and i had to mix and match and even my best match was pasty. Does anyone wear mineral foundation? What brand and shade do you use? Im NW43 in MAC.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 4, 2007)

EM is working on a whole new batch of darker toned foundations. I strongly reccomend contacting them and letting them know what you tried, and what didn't work about it. They'll really appreciate it.


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I'm NW45 and I use Bare Escentuals in "Warm Deep". Everyday Minerals was really good for me in deep tan. However because you seem to have a more difficult problem with finding the right shade, you might want to try out Alima mineral makeup. I was looking at their site and their colors look awesome. Maybe you can take a look: http://www.alimacosmetics.com/  Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Me220 (Feb 5, 2007)

MilanMinerals I wear it everyday, and it's made my a woman of color who understands our unique color needs. It's light, and durable. Candace, the owner is super helpful and is available to assist in picking a shade for you. Here are some looks showing me wearing her products. Milan Minerals is soo awesome.


----------



## sunsational (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Me. I was checking them out last night when i saw a pic of you wearing one of their foundations.


----------



## Toya (Feb 6, 2007)

I would suggest Monave.  It's a local company here in Baltimore and I am really pleased with the range of shades, as well as their customer service.


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 18, 2007)

jane iredale is a good mineral makeup brand they have a variety of colors and you can mix them to get the perfect shade.


----------



## fairytale22 (Feb 18, 2007)

I couldn't find a match in EDM. I like Alima Cosmetics W6 though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Signature minerals has also been good for me. I'm an NC42 for reference.


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 5, 2007)

Have you looked at Lumiere? I love the texture of their mineral foundations ! Very creamy and not so drying like many others.
Shipping is included in their prices and right now there are sample kits for 3.00 to try their products. You can't really beat the price ( which by the way is not indicative of the quality of their stuff )


----------



## Beauty Marked! (May 2, 2007)

Although I am not a regular wearer of mineral makeup, I do wear Jane Iredale Global Shades pressed base in Maple from time to time and find this fabbo!


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2007)

Alima has a really good colour range. 

https://secure.alimacosmetics.com/ro...te-Foundation/


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_MilanMinerals I wear it everyday, and it's made my a woman of color who understands our unique color needs. It's light, and durable. Candace, the owner is super helpful and is available to assist in picking a shade for you. Here are some looks showing me wearing her products. Milan Minerals is soo awesome._

 
Ditto Milan Minerals.  I tried Bare Minerals and was not impressed, but I did like Milan Minerals.


----------

